# jemandem etwas zumuten



## kayokid

Hallo.
Kann man mir helfen? Ich versuche diesen Satz ins Spanische zu übersetzen:

Willst du mir etwa zumuten, dass ich die ganze Zeit herumsitze und warte?

Mein Versuch: Me exiges, que yo me quede aquí ?? y espere?

Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## giberian

kayokid said:


> Hallo.
> Kann man* Könnt ihr* mir helfen? Ich versuche diesen Satz ins Spanische zu übersetzen:
> 
> Willst du mir etwa zumuten, dass ich die ganze Zeit herumsitze und warte?
> 
> Mein Versuch: Me exiges [*sin coma*] que yo me quede aquí ?? y espere?



Mein Vorschlag:

¿Acaso me vas a exigir que yo me quede aquí esperando?

oder auch:

¿Acaso me vas a exigir que yo me quede aquí sentado y esperando?

Saludos,
Giberian


----------



## Quelle

Oder:
¿Acaso esperas que me quede parado aquí?


----------



## Verräter

kayokid said:


> Hallo.
> Kann man mir helfen? Ich versuche diesen Satz ins Spanische zu übersetzen:
> 
> Willst du mir etwa zumuten, dass ich die ganze Zeit herumsitze und warte?
> 
> Mein Versuch: Me exiges, que yo me quede aquí ?? y espere?
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias!



Yo diría:

¿Acaso me vas a pedir que me quede aquí perdiendo el tiempo?

¿Acaso me vas a pedir/exigir que me quede aquí esperando sin hacer nada?


----------



## muycuriosa

Verräter said:


> Yo diría:
> 
> ¿Acaso me vas a pedir que me quede aquí perdiendo el tiempo?
> 
> ¿Acaso me vas a pedir/exigir que me quede aquí esperando sin hacer nada?


 
Oder, wie ich den Satz verstehe, könnte man den Anfang vielleicht auch 'umkehren':

¿Seguro que no quieres que .... ?

P.S. Hier ist es übrigens 'jemandem etwas zumuten', nicht 'sich etwas zumuten', kayokid.


----------



## kayokid

Muchas gracias a todos. Otra vez aprendí algo. Es lo mas importante.

Hier ist es übrigens 'jemandem etwas zumuten', nicht 'sich etwas zumuten'.
Hallo Verräter! Du hast Recht. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

¿Acaso pretendés que me quede todo el tiempo sentado esperando?

- Würde in Argentinien gesagt.

Saludos


----------

